# AirPlay + Airport Express + Freebox



## pitou69 (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Avec l'arrivée d'AirPlay, j'ai ressorti ma borne Airport Express, il s'agit de la première génération, elle n'est pas 'N'.

Ma Freebox me sert de routeur Wifi pour toute la maison.

La borne Airport Express ne doit donc servir que pour Airplay, reliée à mon ampli.

Si je branche mon Airport Express par Ethernet, pas de souci.
Si je créé un réseau Wifi parallèle à celui de ma Freebox, pas de souci (mais dans ce cas, l'ordi que je relie à ce réseau pour streamer la musique, n'a plus d'internet).

Je ne veux pas créer un autre réseau, je veux que la borne se connecte au réseau wifi de ma Freebox, ce qui est tout à fait possible dans les réglages de la borne. 
Or, à chaque fois que j'essaie cette configuration, j'échoue lamentablement : iTunes essaie de se connecter, et n'aboutit jamais. Identique sur l'iPad, sur l'iPhone et un autre ordi. Après une tentative, l'icone Airplay disparait. Pas de message d'erreur ce qui est encore plus frustrant.

Je commence à penser qu'il faut un réglage au niveau de la Freebox...
Avez-vous réussi ? Quels sont vos conseils ?

En vous remerciant.


----------



## hugo76 (27 Novembre 2010)

Salut,

alors j'ai rencontré ce problème dernièrement, et j'ai la même configuration que toi.

dans un premier temps j'ai récupéré l'adresse IP  du mac a partir duquel je fais la configuration  dans utilitaire airport.

ensuite je vais sur mon compte freebox dans la partie internet / Configurer mon routeur Freebox (En savoir plus)

et je complète les cases pour Ip DMZ.

après validation, je relance la configuration de la borne en l'ajoutant au réseau existant et là cela fonctionne.

Attention car de mémoire activé la partie DMZ de la freebox n'est pas très sécure, renseigne toi au besoin... 

en esperant que cela te serve.


----------



## pitou69 (28 Novembre 2010)

Merci Hugo pour cette première réponse.

J'ai donc procédé à peu près comme toi, mais j'ai désigné l'adresse IP de la borne Airport Express dans la DMZ, au lieu de l'ordinateur qui sert à sa configuration, et ça marche.

Il y a donc clairement un filtrage de la part de la Freebox qu'il va falloir que j'identifie parce que je ne veux pas laisser cette DMZ en place.

Quelqu'un saurait-il les ports à ouvrir ou translater pour un bon fonctionnement d'Airplay ?

En vous remerciant d'avance.


----------



## pitou69 (28 Novembre 2010)

Et voilà, c'est résolu, voilà donc un petit résumé pour ceux qui pourraient rencontrer le même problème :

Pour faire fonctionner Airplay avec une borne Airport Express se connectant sur le réseau wifi d'une Freebox, il faut ouvrir le port UDP 5353 sur la Freebox.

Donc :
1- Identifier l'adresse IP de la borne Airport Express. Si vous utilisez une DHCP sur la Freebox, le mieux est de noter l'adresse MAC de la partie Wifi de la borne Airport Express de façon à créer un bail permanent pour la borne sur la Freebox (cette information "Id. Airport" est disponible sur la page d'accueil de la borne depuis l'Utilitaire Airport sur le Mac.) 

2- Se connecter sur la page de configuration du routeur de la Freebox depuis free.fr

3- Créer un bail permanent pour la borne pour qu'elle obtienne toujours la même adresse IP de la part de la Freebox puisqu'il va falloir créer une règle spécifique pour cette borne.

4- Créer une redirection de ports du style :
5353 UDP 192.168.X.X 5353
avec X.X correspondant à l'adresse IP défini dans le tableau des baux permanents.

Plus besoin de placer la borne dans la DMZ de la Freebox. Le port 5353 est bien l'adresse du Multicast utilisé par Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2463?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

